# DS #3333: Big Bang Mini (USA)



## T-hug (Jan 27, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4448^^


----------



## dice (Jan 27, 2009)

I've been hearing alot of positive things about this game so I really am considering checking this out, even if it isn't one that interests me greatly.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey, It's #3333,
looks like fun  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i should search a trailer

can anyone say what that game is about?


----------



## Sstew (Jan 27, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Hey, It's #3333,
> looks like fun
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure what its about but everyone keeps saying its great, might be worth checking out.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like a fun shooter... but seriously?  Flick to shoot?  I'll have a hard time accepting that until I try it later on.

PS: 3333 GET


----------



## sjt333 (Jan 27, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> can anyone say what that game is about?


Shoot em up, but you use fireworks instead of bullets


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 27, 2009)

It's from Arkedo Studios.
Aren't those the makers of that Breakout game there?

the grafics are not so different


----------



## pilotwangs (Jan 27, 2009)

Been waiting for this for ages.



Loving the graphics.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jan 27, 2009)

*Shriek of joy*
It's here! 
I've been waiting for this for ages!


----------



## Zerrix (Jan 27, 2009)

looks delicious^^


----------



## kalabaw (Jan 27, 2009)

my fav sites doesnt have it yet


----------



## SonicRax (Jan 27, 2009)

And another hotly-anticipated game is released to the DS scene. I definitely need to check this one out as well, it looks awesome.


----------



## callmebob (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh Wow!! That does look awesome!

And I thought my touch screen was scratched enough already!!


----------



## LagunaCid (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.arkedo.com/


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> And remember folks: R4 doesn't pay for corporate jet kerosene


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 27, 2009)

Alright.  Finally get to try this one out and see if the gameplay is deserving of all the hype.

Good day for the DS!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll. be waiting for this one, at least I'm occupied for the rest of the day.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 27, 2009)

YES! Finally out, been waiting for like 7 days for this. I can't wait to check this one out.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 27, 2009)

Game is fricking great, much more realised then the devs last game (Nervous Brickdown).  For me its a buyer, for others its a keeper.

And now I'll play some more.


----------



## Seraphim521 (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't see this game anywhere.  And that makes me a sad panda T_T


----------



## Chanser (Jan 27, 2009)

Added missing details.


----------



## gblock247 (Jan 27, 2009)

Seraphim521 said:
			
		

> I don't see this game anywhere.  And that makes me a sad panda T_T



Same...hopefully I can find it b4 I gotta go to work 2.5 hours and counting)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh and i thought, i'm the only one who don't found this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope this is worth the waiting


----------



## Rowan (Jan 27, 2009)

i got this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not on usual sites though, its on my last resort site
shouldnt have said that wait for the flood of people asking where i got it


----------



## Fabis94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just did World 1 and i would like to say...THIS FRICKIN OWNS!
Thank you guys for ripping it. I was waiting for this for this whole month.


----------



## gblock247 (Jan 27, 2009)

Found it....thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Played the tut and the first level....it's gonna take some getting use to on the fireworks aiming, but yeah, this game will keep me going for a while


----------



## Elium (Jan 27, 2009)

French is included


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> Game is fricking great, much more realised then the devs last game (Nervous Brickdown).  For me its a buyer, for others its a keeper.
> 
> And now I'll play some more.



I couldn't agree less, once this hits shops near my area im getting it, it REALLY REALLY is good and it does keep you occupied, i thought that this might be very lame but its completely opposite.


----------



## Lluvia (Jan 27, 2009)

Elium said:
			
		

> French is included


German too, should be Multi 5 or something like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 27, 2009)

Ah, how a drought makes the heart grow fonder. I'm sure it's a good game, but I still don't think anyone would be too ga-ga over it if there wasn't such a gaping chasm between game flurries.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jan 27, 2009)

Well that's not necessarily a bad thing. A really good game can get overlooked and under rated in a rush and games people might not have payed too much attention too in a rush turn out to be unexpected gems in a drought.


----------



## Mr.Seiko (Jan 27, 2009)

Woot, Seems that my usual place has it now ^__^


Seems like a Pretty good game so far. 

I'll have a lot more of a chance to play around with it tonight.


----------



## 3n3a4 (Jan 27, 2009)

I never heard before but its really funny


----------



## Fabis94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok now i've got Big Bang Mini...now my next game i'm looking forward the most is GTA:CW.


----------



## lesj1989 (Jan 27, 2009)

If You Want It Look For "Devils-Shadow" Amazing Stuff


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 27, 2009)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> Well that's not necessarily a bad thing. A really good game can get overlooked and under rated in a rush and games people might not have payed too much attention too in a rush turn out to be unexpected gems in a drought.



True enough, and after trying it, I'm sold. A very simple premise but very fun, all the same. I love the polished presentation as well. Music and sounds are really enjoyable. A great pick up and play game. It's kinda like they took Geometry Wars and melded it with Point Blank. But the execution here is pretty spot-on.


----------



## Icey (Jan 27, 2009)

lesj1989 said:
			
		

> If You Want It Look For -Probably _Snipped_- Amazing Stuff



inb4_Snipped_/Warning.

I haven't tried it yet. Too busy watching House that I missed last night. But I'll chime in with my opinions once I do.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 27, 2009)

This game is addictive, so much so I've got DS hand cramp.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jan 27, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> True enough, and after trying it, I'm sold. A very simple premise but very fun, all the same. I love the polished presentation as well. Music and sounds are really enjoyable. A great pick up and play game. It's kinda like they took Geometry Wars and melded it with Point Blank. But the execution here is pretty spot-on.



Indeed. It's very addictive-simple but fun. Gorgeous graphics, fun presentation, great music and sound use and simple but well done controls and overall gameplay. 

To me it feels like Space Invaders Extreme meets Nervous Brickdown. A good combo, I think.


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Jan 27, 2009)

Have you guys seen the actual Big Bang Mini box? It's pretty cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4VYnzK6OZc

It's got one of those animated hologram things.


----------



## Icey (Jan 27, 2009)

It was pretty useless deleting my post when I snipped the rom site myself. 
=/
Anyways, I'm watching the house that was on last night. I'll chime in with my opinions when It's over and I get a chance to play it. Sounds good from other peoples opinions though.


----------



## ackers (Jan 27, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Hadrian Uranium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you meant couldn't agree more, not less! Not heard anything about this before so it will be a nice surprise from what I hear, that and the new FFCC! Although it's a shame I don't know Japanese...


----------



## PuyoDead (Jan 27, 2009)

Yup, I'll go ahead and join the bandwagon here. Fun stuff.


----------



## Anakir (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like a game where it requires quick reflexes. Looks fun nonetheless. It'll be a good time killer on the bus while I commute to school. Gonna keep this in my card.


----------



## Goshogun1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Awesome! This game looks really fun. IGN gave it 8.7, along with many others praising it.  I hear the soundtrack in phenomenal too. Gonna' play this one loud through my external speakers and sub.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jan 27, 2009)

LagunaCid said:
			
		

> http://www.arkedo.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a look at the projects page to see another jab at the R4.


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 27, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Ah, how a drought makes the heart grow fonder. I'm sure it's a good game, but I still don't think anyone would be too ga-ga over it if there wasn't such a gaping chasm between game flurries.


Except those who remember Brickdown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm definitely downloading this one as a try-before-you-buy, after how good their last title was and the thumbs up from Hadrian (which worked out pretty well for me last time *cough*Soul Bubbles*cough*) I wouldn't be suprised to see this one dropping through my letterbox sometime soon. But I'll insist on trying it first. Cause I'm like that.


----------



## Vague Rant (Jan 27, 2009)

I can vouch for this game. The only thing it's missing really is d-pad controls for the triangle, but that might have made it too easy.


----------



## cubin' (Jan 27, 2009)

now all i needs is new planet quest and i'll never be bored again


----------



## dweller (Jan 27, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> Game is fricking great, much more realised then the devs last game (Nervous Brickdown).  For me its a buyer, for others its a keeper.
> 
> And now I'll play some more.




my first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really loved Nervous Brickdown, 
so I can't wait to try this.
My kind of morning bus journey game I hope...

If its good then I'll def buy it as I think they have a unique imagination and style in their games 
that needs encouraging!


----------



## cupajoe (Jan 28, 2009)

I wasn't too fond of this game's controls at first, but I forced myself to play it. I forced myself to continue playing because I know that I start to like a game after the first boss. Playing the first boss reminded me of Ikaruga, just the constant barrage of bullets.  This game is fantastic!


----------



## ball2012003 (Jan 28, 2009)

is this a mini game game like wario ware or is it a story game with an adventure or something??


----------



## gblock247 (Jan 28, 2009)

cupajoe said:
			
		

> I wasn't too fond of this game's controls at first, but I forced myself to play it. I forced myself to continue playing because I know that I start to like a game after the first boss. Playing the first boss reminded me of Ikaruga, just the constant barrage of bullets.  This game is fantastic!



Yeah, the flinging fireworks are a bit touchy, but I'm sure I'll get use to it, or die trying, almost to the first boss, and it's been a blast!  It's like a cross between a top down shooter and Boom Boom Rocket.  Visuals are great.


----------



## pitoui (Jan 28, 2009)

Haha, yes! It's finally out, time to dust off my trusty DS and start blowing stuff up.


----------



## Filter (Jan 28, 2009)

Good game but its not *AMAZING!!!ONE1ONE!* as some people make it out to be.


----------



## shred6waves (Jan 28, 2009)

i havent even heard of this game till just now, and i have to say after playing it, i dont know how i couldve passed this up!


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Jan 28, 2009)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> is this a mini game game like wario ware or is it a story game with an adventure or something??



Yes and no.  It's not a mini-game like Wario Ware but it doesn't really have a story either.

It's an addictive shooter game where you shoot fireworks up to the top screen with the stylus.  If you don't hit something, the fireworks explode and you have to move yourself from the touch screen to avoid the burning debris.  There are 10 different "countries" to go to which include new enemies and backgrounds with over 100 stages in adventure mode.  There is also the random possibility to have a stage come up made entirely out of 8-Bit-esque sprites though I haven't gotten one of those yet.

I do agree with the Space Invaders Extreme meets Nervous Brickdown.  It's definitely one of the best shooters I've played and surely a keeper.


----------



## davislim (Jan 28, 2009)

gonna clear up some space to put in....looks like a arcade plane shooting game to me...


----------



## ShigeruTR (Jan 28, 2009)

Not just fireworks.
It is change when you select a other world.
I am playing Aurora World now.
I am use fireball and shootin snowly monsters XD
Also in the Aurora World's Bonus Time you will see a trap.Warning. ^^


----------



## kesadisan (Jan 28, 2009)

can't say this game good or not
it's rather easy but hard
uhh... what ever...


----------



## ShigeruTR (Jan 28, 2009)

kesadisan said:
			
		

> can't say this game good or not
> it's rather easy but hard
> uhh... what ever...



Draw a line to up screen , If it miss , it is back touch-screen
You look up screen and just one shoot for a while.
You will make it ^^.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Jan 28, 2009)

Can someone help out an idiot who can't figure out the Aurora bonus levels?

I know you tap the numbers to clear them of snow/ice, but I can't seam to get past 1.  Do you have to clear a number, then pass the cursor over it, clear the next, lather rinse repeat?


----------



## ShigeruTR (Jan 28, 2009)

in Aurora Bonus Level ; 

Slowly click ice piece away from cursor.

do you understand? ^^


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm a bit late to the party but first impressions of this game are pretty damn good.  The production values are great and the game's obviously been made taking into consideration all the strengths and weaknesses of the format.  Plus the enemies remind me of Parodius.  The only thing that disappoints me is the music, from the screenshots etc I got into my head the music would be excellent with some really quirky, catchy tunes but it's just meh.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 28, 2009)

it proved itself to be 3333...
It's interesting to see a game working well with the Touchscreen... but i think i am gonna get this one


----------



## Fabis94 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm already on Paris world


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 28, 2009)

Donato_Dobango said:
			
		

> Can someone help out an idiot who can't figure out the Aurora bonus levels?
> 
> I know you tap the numbers to clear them of snow/ice, but I can't seam to get past 1.  Do you have to clear a number, then pass the cursor over it, clear the next, lather rinse repeat?



Only tap until the number is visible, if you tap again after you've revealed it you break the numebr and fail.  Expose all the numbers, then join them up like in Hong Kong.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks!

I bet I was overclicking much much.

Edit: While going back throughout the Aurora levels to complete the bonuses, I was greeted with a visit from the Great Randomizer, who brought me to the "Retro Zone."  What followed was a bonus before the stage that looked like a cracked out Atari game.  As the Great Randomizer said before it started "There is no logic here."  The Great Randomizer might also be emo, since after you fail it, he shuts a door in your face saying "We may never meet again."

Very excellent easter egg/random occurrence.


----------



## dice (Jan 28, 2009)

Finished the game and it is AMAZINGLY GOOD!


I also got the randomizer thing very late on in the game


----------



## KingBlank (Jan 28, 2009)

This Game is Simply AWSOME!!!


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Jan 28, 2009)

I've just reached New York. This game is great, I love the fact that new and interesting elements introduced in each stage. So far my favorite area has been Luxor. I miss the mirror shield. :'( 

So far the only thing that I've disliked about the game is that the bonus areas aren't always easy to figure out and I have to replay the first level of every area like 5 times before I figure out how to do them, lol.


----------



## sparky28000 (Jan 28, 2009)

you're no suppose to eat it


----------



## Popin (Jan 28, 2009)

This is surprisingly a good game. I didn't know what to expect, even though others raved about it, but it's a lot of fun.


----------



## dice (Jan 28, 2009)

Mission mode at times can be really tough. I can't get past the 21st mission 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a love hate relationship with games that make you swear at the ds in anger


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 28, 2009)

The worst thing about this game is that it's not out for another 2 weeks. Curse you regional distribution schedules! :shakefist:
The aiming's a little tricky at the start, but it gets easier with practice.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 28, 2009)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> ...The *aiming's* a little tricky at the start, but it gets easier with practice.



Aiming? I just lob fireworks like a mad man for the most part.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, it is actually a little tricky. My only complaint so far (aside from the weird MIDI instrument that plays along with the tune at the Arcade selection screen) is that sometimes the player icon doesn't move when it should, especially any time it's down toward the bottom of the screen. 

I'm also on the New York one right now, and I love what they do with the music and instruments for that one. The art style, too, for New York and the early spooky one are really cool; kinda reminds me of the Viewtiful Joe style.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Jan 29, 2009)

I love how the theme for New York is superheroes and instead of justing having to fill up the usual bar with stars, you have to fill up a text balloon screaming OHHHHHH YEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH!

Not the best game ever made on the DS, but certainly a game that will become an overlooked cult classic in the near future.  With the 20 dollar price tag, I can see BBM getting the kind of recognition in year end awards that N+ got for 2008.


----------



## haringtonl (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow I suck at this game! I'm stuck on the...4th level? Some cheats would be nice! lolollolol ok.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm sure our guys over at #ndscheats channel are working on it


----------



## dice (Jan 29, 2009)

I could get my save up by tomorrow if it's wanted/required. Finished the campain mode (or whatever it's called) and unlocked all but one of the extra modes.


----------



## DarkSpace (Jan 29, 2009)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> I'm sure our guys over at #ndscheats channel are working on it



What I like is the specialized department, and basically how much this board has grown. I haven't been here as long as some, but from what Ive seen it's amazing to have such forum. Also the fact that we have departments now. Sweet!It's almost like saying " you know our guys in R&D..." any way back on topic I really like this game. I went out and bought it, cause at 20  bucks it was cheap.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Jan 29, 2009)

Gods I love this game :3
This is so much fun.


----------



## Kaos (Jan 29, 2009)

If anybody makes a cheat for challenge mode scores, I swear I will hunt them down.

I really don't want the online rankings to be filled with cheaters.


----------



## Shebang (Jan 29, 2009)

callmebob said:
			
		

> And I thought my touch screen was scratched enough already!!


You need a screen protector 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not really my kind, I like a real shoot.em.up a lot more. Thanks for the effort, though.


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 29, 2009)

Only got to play this for a couple hours last night, but holy crap this game is fun!  Definitely my new can game.


----------



## nagareboshi (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't understand why this game doesn't work on my M3real. save file format error. yeah, great.
just the same with SimAnimals and Monster Racers on the old isakureal 1.3 version. after I installed isakureal 1.4 both games worked perfectly. now big bang mini doesn't want to start up.

*update*: ah, seems like a reformat fixed the problem. lol


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Jan 30, 2009)

Any chance someone can give a quick explanation on how to do every bonus level so we can make a little FAQ for folks?

The African one which I think is like DDR is screwing me up, as is the level after.  Any hints you can share with me?

Thanks in advance!

Edit:  Just figured out Paris - Just avoid the falling leaves.

Only one I'm stuck on is Rio De Janerio's possible rhythm game bonus.


----------



## Hillsy_ (Jan 30, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Rio De Janerio's possible rhythm game bonus



Probably the hardest set for the bonus levels.

Wait until you have to try Mission Mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  250,000 Challenge Mode, 23 Perfect Balloon Shots, fight the bosses with limited time etc....


----------



## dice (Jan 30, 2009)

Spoiler: How to complete the Bonus Zones in Arcade mode





01 Hong Kong - Simply touch the balls in order of number (beginning with 1 and working your way up) with the "ship".

02 Aurora - The balls are frozen in ice, break the ice cubes first by tapping on them before collecting them in order as mentioned in 01. Be careful not to tap on the exposed balls otherwise you'll destroy them and fail the round. In later levels you'll also notice that some cubes are weaker than other and therefore require less taps.

03 Kamakura - The area will beome surrounded with spikes, restricting your movement and visability of the balls. Simply tap on the touch screen in the area that you want the spikes to disappear and it will do just that, just make sure that you're quick to move as they regenerate.

04 Luxar - Touch the balls in order of when they light up. It says "Watch & Repeat" for a reason.

05 Savannah - Avoid the beams of light and make contact with the balls at the source of the beams. A tip from me would be to wait until a couple of seconds after the flame has disappeared (from the ball) as that may also kill you and end the round.

06 New York - Avoid the glowing red bombs and hunt out the balls hidden in the dark.

07 Rio De Janeiro - Think of this bonus zone as one of those rhythm games like ouendan, ddr and parappa, except verticle. When the balls appear you should see a coloured line drop from the top screen and pass through the ball on the bottom screen. When this happens move your "ship" across to the numbered ball and touch it before the whole of the line has passed through. Touching the ball before the line makes contact will also end the game. The glowing circle and the silver balls are supposed to aid you in terms of your timing but they're probably only needed in the later zones.

(extra tip: during the main stage you can increase your attacking power by launching fireworks in time with the bolts that appear on the top screen)  

08 Paris - Same as in 01, but this time avoiding the falling leaves.

09 Abyss - The balls are trapped in a container full of water, so what you'll first need to do is release the water before being able to collect the ball. By making contact with the underbelly of the container the water will be released. Only problem is that you'll have a sea monster chanse you in the process... not easy later on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I've also uploaded my .sav file. http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=4681


----------



## Szyslak (Jan 30, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> Spoiler: How to complete the Bonus Zones in Arcade mode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool dice. Thanks much.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks big time for the bonus round tips!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jan 30, 2009)

I really like this game, it's kinda fun. The first levels are a little bit too easy for my, but if I go to the 3rd theme of the game, it's still a little bit harder xD This is the first time that I'm enjoying a game so much!


----------



## Nethalite (Jan 30, 2009)

I just saw the video for this game. Is the game play speed that fast?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 30, 2009)

Not sure if anyone else has reported on this, but when using the latest cheat for the game with my Evo card, it corrupted the data when I tried to play again without the cheat. Just putting that out there. I wound up losing my save and was just finishing up the Rio theme.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back to the drawing board...


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Jan 31, 2009)

I just completed Arcade mode and B.O.S.S. mode (only have Challenge and whatever Challenge Mode unlocks left).

I definitely want to thank you guys for all the bonus round tips.  Outside of a few tricky eel diversions at the end, I really didn't have a problem beating the game, yet I still felt like I rose to a challenge by beating it.

This is even more monumental since this is actually the first DS game other than Wario Ware that I beat.  Especially nowadays with so many games, it's very easy to have a stack that are only 5% done, but I kept wanting to play this one until the end.

Great game that I hope gets the attention it deserves in Best of 2009 lists.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jan 31, 2009)

are there any cheat codes for this game yet???


----------



## triassic911 (Jan 31, 2009)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> are there any cheat codes for this game yet???


Yup.

http://cheats.gbatemp.net/files/Changelog.txt


----------



## deathfisaro (Jan 31, 2009)

Overall very fun. The stages are short enough so you can play it almost any time, various stages give offer various stuffs, and enough extra modes for increased longevity.

My biggest grudge is shaky controls.
In Luxor stage, trying to quickly move the ship horizontally frequently results in the mirror power, often killing my ship.
In Savannah stage, the bonus mode rays behave strange. I nailed the bonus mark and yet the game kills me for touching the ray. (Just for records, I did not approach the bonus mark while it's burning.)


----------



## Zerrix (Jan 31, 2009)

Game's very fun. Oh and it's Multi5.


----------



## paul3100 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just completed it, well the main 90 levels + main boss and only took me about 10 hours which for me is good!

Fantastic game though and is like a cross between space invaters extreme & REZ (sorta )

paul3100:
World best: 152026 , position : 17   (for now)!


paul


----------



## rangingcavalier (Feb 4, 2009)

how do i pass the boss(es) on level 4 (luxor)?


----------



## dice (Feb 5, 2009)

rangingcavalier said:
			
		

> how do i pass the boss(es) on level 4 (luxor)?



The aim is to defeat the pharaoh's facial parts. The only parts that will take damage are the ones that glow. 

In the first bit, you'll see a piece surrounded by a circle of dots. Touch it with your "ship" and it'll attach itself to the pharoah's face (the right ear) and start to glow - so that's where you aim your shots. 

As already mentioned you can only attack the glowing parts, so that means those moving triangles that shoot at you cannot be damaged. As well as the rest of the pharoah's face that isn't glowing. So just focus on aiming at the glowing parts and avoid enemy shots.

This is then repeated about 4 times, only this time with more enemy shots to dodge and more pieces to touch. There is also a time limit to how long the face remains on screen, fail to destroy the glowing part and the face will move off screen, leaving you with the traingle's attacks to dodge. However, when the face reappears it'll keep all damage taken so just retouch the same facial part from the bottom screen and continue as before.

For the attacks where crosses are fired at you, I also recommend not staying in the middle of the screen as it'll be harder to dodge them as they reach the bottom of the sceen


----------



## rangingcavalier (Feb 5, 2009)

cool, thanks.  i guess i wasn't touching the pieces.  that was my problem.  thanks again.


----------

